# what'd you think of Glo fish?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

has anyone heard about/owned these fish?http://images.usatoday.com/tech/_photos/2004/01-15-glofish-main.jpg
they are geneticly altered zebra fish who's genes have been crossed with that of flouresent sea aneomes. They are the first genticly altered pet fish and are avaliable almost everywhere exept i think in california. I think i heard some where that the mutation put on these fish doesn't allow them to breed though.
These aren't died fish! I wanted to know if they are good pets/hear what people think of them.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

never, are they real?
j55


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have one of these fish. I bought 2 of them about 1.5 years ago when they first came out. One died about 6 months ago, seemed to be of natural causes, bthe other one is still very active and healthy. 

As far as good pets, they are excellent. They are the same active personality as it's common zebra danio decendent, but bright pink colored. They don't really glow, they supossedly emit light that is reflected off, but honestly, they are just a pretty pink with blue strips. I have a common zebra as well and they are the best of friends. 

You are correct on how you described them. THey are not dyed, they are genetically alter and the ones on the market are spawned from origionals... They were thought to be sterile at first, but they do reproduce and their color continues on in the fry. 

you can go to www.glofish.com - i believe thats it... anyhow it's an official site. I spoke to the GloFish people from the site and they said they had hoped to release other genetically altered colors of the danio later. 

They were created a decade ago for science purposes of detecting pollution in water and used for studies in heart health and more. The public became aware and demanded they be made available. 

Some stores link them with dyed and painted fish and refuse to sell them due to the controversy. But it's been enough time for them to start becoming more readily available and prices to start coming down. (They were between 5-12 bucks at first).


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

a pic of them when i still had 2... here they both are...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

where'd ya get um gracie? i live in buckingham Pa and can'y find them


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, they are a little different than the painted fish but I still would avoid them. They are genetically tampered to create the desired result. Kind of like mixing human and cat dna to get a person that will land on his feet after falling out of a 3 story building.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, that would be kinda kewl...


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry Iwont be buying any, I am against painted fish,
j55


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

j55 @ Mon May 02 said:


> sorry Iwont be buying any, I am against painted fish,
> j55


they aren't painted, dyed or dipped. They are genetically altered... and were genetically altered over a decade ago and these are the decendants. As embryos they were given an injection of dna from a sea anemone... these fish now care that dna and pass it on to fry. 

Fish boy: I got that at my local pet store - Jack's Aquarium. A few others that I have seen carry them as well. Complete Petsmart, Walmart, etc. But seems some danios in general have some spinal issues and such, so just watch for healthy fish when purchasing.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I check my LFS if not i'll go around and check chain stores


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I've seen those before, expensive though about 8 dollars each.


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

THey DO glow they are phosphoresence i have no idea how to spell that but they absorb ligh and they glow when its dark. A sea anenome gene was injected into some eggs earlier and these are the decsendents


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They were actually developed for water testing labs. The color of the glow changes when certian toxic chemicals are found in the water. Mostly state run sites use them to do water testing in streams and rivers for toxic waste. (Not a joke like the old nucular waste turning fish into glowing creatures.) That is actually where the idea for those movies came from. Also the glow needs to be done under a black light so they realy dont glow they reflect different wavelengths.


----------

